# New wine rack



## kutya (Dec 27, 2006)

I built this right before Christmas. It Oak, and will hold 96bottles.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice rack. Seems like I have seen one or two like that before. They sure are handy. You have a ways to go fill it up! 












I modified the ones I made to be a little bigger. This one holds 112 and the other one 144 bottles. I made a simple modification to increase the number and make it a little sturdier. Notice I put slats at the ends next to the uprights. That ties it all together a little better and I can gain a bottle per row because there isn't a half bottle of wasted space at each end.


These plans are simple to make aren't they Kutya? I especially like the finish on yours. So far I left mine natural, but should put a finish on them some day.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Joanie (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow, you guys!!! They are beautiful!!!!! Nice work, gentlemen!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 27, 2006)

I really like those racks...so much storage...with such a small footprint.
Wish I would have seen that plan before we built ours, but ours filled our available space....and if things go right..we will be needing more wine storage.
I do think tho...that I would put my first wine bottles on or near the bottom and not at the top...could become top heavy....I am a worry-wart...would be scared it would topple over if there was weight at the top before the bottom...


----------



## grapeman (Dec 27, 2006)

NW,
I don't worry about it tipping over. Just put it up against a studded wall, find a couple studs, drill a couple holes in the top rail and screw it to the wall. Mines been through a couple small earthquakes with no trouble.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice job guys. I'm going to have to build a rack soon as my auxillary
fridge is completely full but I wanted to wait to redo the whole
basement and enclose a small space for my aging room but I need
something now! I'll probably build something out of scrap lumber as I
want to save all my good lumber for when the basement is done.


----------



## CajunTim (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice wine racks. I need to build a small one. What is the spacing between each cleat?


----------



## kutya (Dec 27, 2006)

Tim, I think mine were about 2 1/2 inches.. Appleman, great idea to put the cleat against the end wall. if you look close, you can see that I put a strip across the back at an angle. Hopefully it will be filled up soon. 

this is my third rack. I have a small cherry 48 bottle rack I built, and then I built a box with an x in it that will hold about 30 bottles....


----------



## grapeman (Dec 28, 2006)

CajunTim said:


> Nice wine racks. I need to build a small one. What is the spacing between each cleat?




Tim, that depends on the size of the cleat. Mine I try to make about 1 1/8 to 1 1/4".I measured a typical bottle to store for width and add about 1/4 inch to play with. Next determine the width you want to make the rack. Subtract the two end panels to give you the final width you have to work with. Divide by the bottle width you determined earlier. This gives you the number of bottles per row. If you are close to an even number then you have your width to shoot for. Now subtract the width you use for cleats and that gives you the space between cleats. In my case I used 1 1/8" cleats, bottle spacing 3 3/8" and got a 2 1/4" space. I cut a strip 2 1/4" to use for a spacer I move as I go to get even spacing without marking. The last couple you may need to adjust just a little to get even spacing. It really is easier than it sounds.


----------



## CajunTim (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, I think I will make a few smaller 32 bottle racks soI can move them around the roomfor my needs.


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice wine rack, I wish I could get one made like that!


----------



## redwineleo (Dec 28, 2006)

I made one out of MDF late last year. It was just for the basement, so looks weren't important, just storage. Someone on the forum had the plans, and while it takes a little time, it's not all that hard to do. A table saw is important, though.


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 28, 2006)

kutya, what are the dimensions of your 30 bottle X rack? I'm trying to design an efficient one for a closet I have.


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 28, 2006)

All bottles aren't created equally, but figure about 16 sq inches per bottle for an x type wine rack


----------



## kutya (Dec 28, 2006)

Peter I will post a pic tomorrow, with the measurements. It's sort of crude, but it works...


----------



## kutya (Dec 29, 2006)

This is 16 in X 19in. 10 in deep.. Pretty crude, but it works for me...It also only holds 22 bottles



*Edited by: kutya *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 29, 2006)

I haven't made any of these but I would think that a square would give you a higher capacity. I'd probably go for 20 x 20". The cross pieces would make an X and it should hold equal amounts in all cavities.








They only hold 24 bottles.


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 29, 2006)

I just remeasured the space I have and it is 48x48. Time to sit down at the drafting table and try to figure the capacity of an opening 22 7/8" square with a 3/4" thick X in the middle.


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 29, 2006)

140 ?


----------

